# leyenda negra



## alebg2

Hola,
Tradurre "leyenda negra" con "leggenda nera" è possibile??
Leyenda negra > opinión desfavorable y generalizada sobre alguien o algo, generalmente infundada..
Non credo la parola leggenda nera abbia questo senso in italiano..


----------



## 0scar

Busqué en Google  y "leggenda nera" se usa mucho y en los  mismos contextos que en castellano, por ej. "la leyenda negra de la Inquisición". 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=%22leggenda+nera%22&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADFA_en&redir_esc=&ei=ZcDvTMWAOYKB8gbU6-mEDA


----------



## annapo

Leggenda nera in italiano corrende non significa niente. 
Potresti tradurlo:
_con opinione/idea preconcetta su qualcosa o qualcuno_
_cattiva fama infondata_
_infondati pregiudizi_
_opnione malvola inconsistente, gratuita, immotivata, ingiustificata, illegittima_

credo che però se ponessi un po' più di contesto, sarebbe più facile individuare il senso più appropriato.


----------



## 0scar

*E*l contexto se encuentra fácil en Google, el link está más arriba , hay artículos  escritos por italianos en diarios y libros  italianos.


----------



## ursu-lab

alebg2 said:


> Hola,
> Tradurre "leyenda negra" con "leggenda nera" è possibile??
> Leyenda negra > opinión desfavorable y generalizada sobre alguien o algo, generalmente infundada..
> Non credo la parola leggenda nera abbia questo senso in italiano..




In italiano ti ricordo che si usa molto "leggenda metropolitana" o "leggenda urbana" per riferirsi a fatti assurdi, trucidi e impossibili.

Ma mi sta venendo il dubbio che tu intenda "leyenda" nel senso di "legenda" con una "g", e non di "leggenda" (cioè leggenda solo nel senso di "didascalia/motto,ecc.")... 

Non puoi verificare? Perché, in quel caso, in italiano si usa il verbo "bollare".

PS: la "leggenda nera dell'inquisizione" si riferisce alla Storia dei rapporti Spagna-Italia, e vale solo per la Storia con la S maiuscola e per *quella *"leggenda nera". Non viene certo applicata al linguaggio comune, *in italiano. *Cioè,* in italiano *non significa "avere un'opinione negativa di qualcuno"...


----------



## gatogab

alebg2 said:


> Hola,
> *Tradurre "leyenda negra"* con "leggenda nera" è possibile??
> Leyenda negra > opinión desfavorable y generalizada sobre alguien o algo, generalmente infundada..
> Non credo la parola leggenda nera abbia questo senso in italiano..


 

A me pare che alebg2 cerchi la traduzione di *leyenda negra,* cioè, un'opinione negativa che si ha per qualcuno o per qualcosa.

Quì *Leyenda Negra* più circoscritta alla Storia


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> A me pare che alebg2 cerchi la traduzione di *leyenda negra,* cioè, un'opinione negativa che si ha per qualcuno o per qualcosa.
> 
> Quì *Leyenda Negra* più circoscritta alla Storia



Appunto, in italiano non può essere "leggenda nera" perché è solo riferita all'Inquisizione o, al massimo e con un significato generico, a una leggenda (storia/narrazione) _noire_, cioè del terrore.

Per quanto riguarda la richiesta di Alebg2, *manca il contesto *della frase per poter proporre una traduzione in italiano. Si può usare un verbo, come "bollare", si può usare un sostantivo, come "marchio"  o "etichetta(re)", si può usare "gogna" in senso figurato, si potrebbero usare *decine *di espressioni diverse a seconda, appunto del contesto (mancante) della frase.
Tra l'altro, è molto difficile che una stessa espressione/traduzione possa essere applicata sia a persone (qualcuno) che a cose/situazioni (qualcosa).


----------



## alebg2

Scusate se non ho inserito il contesto, ma per spiegarlo decentemente dovrei postare 2 pagine e non mi sembra il caso...
Nel brano la parola "leyenda negra"  è utilizzata nell'accezione cui ho fatto riferimento precedentemente..Leyenda negra > opinión desfavorable y generalizada sobre alguien o algo, generalmente infundada e non alla Leyenda Negra della Storia...
Per questo, leggenda nera non mi sembrava il termine adatto in italiano..
Il brano parla di Erode e della strage degli innocenti...
L'autore difende il povero Erode dicendo che se calcoliamo densità di popolazione, mortalità infantile, ... e altri mille variabili l'uomo non ha ucciso molti bambini come sembrano scrivere i vangeli..ha ucciso al massimo i bambini che Clinton, Hitler, ... ammazzavano a colazione...Per questo dice che il povero Erode arrastra una mala prensa y una fama de genocida del carajo (altro thread).. Dice anche che il punto preciso in cui surge la leyenda negra de Herodes es Mateo (2,16)...spero ora sia un po' più chiaro! Scusatemi!


----------



## 0scar

Entonces es exactamente lo mismo que cuando se habla de la leyenda negra de la Inquisición.

Se habla de leyenda porque se exageró muchísimo y puesta en contexto la Inquisición no fue tan grave en comparación con lo que torturaban y mataban los protestantes, quienes fueron los que comenzaron la leyenda negra anticatólica, y especialmente antiespañola.

También eran peores la condiciones de los delincuentes comunes, quienes estando presos acostumbraban a blafesmar (cometian un delito religioso) para ser trasladados a una cárcel de la Inquisición donde la pasaban mejor que una cárcel civil.  

La Inquisición dependía más de la autoridad civil que de Roma, en cuatrocientos años condenaron a muerte a 120.000 personas.


----------



## ursu-lab

alebg2 said:


> Dice anche che il punto preciso in cui surge la leyenda negra de Herodes es Mateo (2,16)...spero ora sia un po' più chiaro! Scusatemi!



La "nomea lugubre/sinistra", per esempio.

PS: nessun italiano, a meno che non sia un esperto/studioso della Storia di Spagna, sa cosa vuol dire "leggenda nera (dell'Inquisizione)". Perché, appunto, non si riferisce all'Italia ma alla Spagna, e la cosa non riguardava  la cultura italiana (la Spagna non ha mai controllato direttamente *tutta *la penisola e in alcune zone, come in Lombardia, la poca influenza culturale che ha avuto risale addirittura a 4 secoli fa...).


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Ale,

Forse, dato che il testo è scritto in spagnolo, l'autore usa l'espressione "Leyenda Negra" per richiamare alla mente proprio l'Inquisizione spagnola come semplice termine di paragone:  "Leyenda Negra" inequivocabilmente fa pensare ad un episodio efferato e terribile, "Leyenda Negra" inteso come evento orribile e crudele. 

In italiano credo che potresti tradurre come "Macabra Leggenda".

E' solo un'idea, ma forse può aiutarti.

Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

Es español se usa "leyenda negra" para referirse a la muy mala imagen que se le pueda haber creado a algo, sobre todo si no es merecida.
Viene de la Leyenda Negra, es verdad, pero no se usa para recordar a la inquisición (De hecho no se refiere a la inquisición sin a algo mucho más extenso) Simplemente es una expresión que toma origen en algo.
Su uso en español es normal, no hace falta buscarle connotaciones de ningún tipo y no creo que en la traducción al italiano haya que hacer un ejercicio de "historia de las expresiones y sus orígenes dentro de la lengua española", la verdad es.

¿Como se dice en italiano "tener una muy mala imagen pública, no totalmente merecida"? Eso es lo que está pidiendo Alebg en su duda. Nada que ver con la inquisición o con alegorías inquisitoriales.


----------



## ursu-lab

Si dice "avere una pessima fama immeritata" o altri sinonimi simili. Ma non certo avere una "leggenda nera".


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Es español se usa "leyenda negra" para referirse a la muy mala imagen que se le pueda haber creado a algo, sobre todo si no es merecida.
> .


 


gatogab said:


> A me pare che alebg2 cerchi la traduzione di *leyenda negra,* cioè, un'opinione negativa che si ha per qualcuno o per qualcosa.


Evviva!!!


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Si dice "avere una pessima fama immeritata" o altri sinonimi simili. Ma non certo avere una "leggenda nera".



Appunto. Si cerca una forma di dirlo in italiano, che sia una forma italiana. Meglio non perdersi tendendo ponti fra "leyenda negra" e "La Leyenda Negra"


----------



## alebg2

Concordo con Gato, Ursu e Neuromante! Non credo che in questo senso leyenda negra abbia a che fare con La Leyenda Negra..Semplicemente quello di Erode è un caso di fama, per così dire, immeritata..Almeno questa credo fosse l' _intentio autoris_..e visto che a Pérez Reverte non lo posso chiedere cara a cara e il mio docente vuole vedere la traduzione, mi accontenterò del mio, ma soprattutto VOSTRO utile parere..Grazie grazie grazie


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Si dice "avere una pessima fama immeritata" o altri sinonimi simili. Ma non certo avere una "leggenda nera".


Vista la definición de "famigerato":

*famigerato*
ben conosciuto per le sue cattive azioni o per i suoi cattivi effetti
(WR)

... me pregunto si no se puede usar un sustantivo derivado, como "famigeratezza", para armar una traducción como "un'immeritata famigeratezza".   ¿O es un disparate mi ocurrencia? 


P.D.: 





alebg2 said:


> L'autore difende il povero Erode dicendo che l'uomo ha ucciso al massimo i bambini che Clinton, Hitler, ... ammazzavano a colazione


Sin ánimo de ofender (), debo decir que en nombre de la irreverencia que cultiva, este escritor está perdiendo la cordura, al punto de ver al revés una paradoja moral: lo que está mal no es que Herodes tenga la etiqueta de genocida, lo que está mal es que esos líderes del mundo moderno no la tengan.


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> ... me pregunto si no se puede usar un sustantivo derivado, como "famigeratezza", para armar una traducción como "un'immeritata famigeratezza".  ¿O es un disparate mi ocurrencia?


Eliminé mi post anterior en el cual decía que era un excelente disparate, debido al "develo".
No es precisamente un disparate, sino que me suena muy raro.
"Famigeratezza" no lo encuentro en ninguno de mis diccionarios, sin embargo google encuentra páginas con "un'immeritata famigeratezza". 
Buena semana.


----------

